
The New York City of 2080 Will Be as Hot as Arkansas - DoreenMichele
https://www.citylab.com/environment/2019/02/climate-twin-cities-east-coast-arkansas/582637/
======
14
Canada, specifically British Columbia is looking like the next California for
prime farming conditions. We need to be just a bit warmer and tiny bit longer
for having long enough summers to have 2 full growing cycles. However I would
like anything to reverse global warming.

